# Show me your at home shooting range



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

This rubbermaid plastic bin has been through a few iterations - initially it was stuffed with a similarly sized cardboard box, and I dangled cans with stainless safety wire wrapped around the tab. Rounds go through the cardboard, and retained inside. This was fine, but eventually I blew the bottom out of the box, so I kept replacing the bottom. When it was time to sort the ammo, it was always extra work picking out all the cardboard - but that system was great, and added to aural experience, and showed you where you were missing. Helped a lot when I was figuring shooting out!

This is probably the third iteration, and I think it's probably going to stay about like this. The backup is a beach towel folded 4x thick, and set 4 inches off the back wall of the bin. Two spring clamps hung by paracord to secure a pair of cans or hold a single paper or flipper/clapper etc. Two spring clamps clamp a 2" strip of cardboard across the bottom to catch bounce back, and if I hit it, the ammo is retained instead of returned (ask me what happens if you do the same thing with the towel material, or a sheet. It's sacrificial, and sometimes I'm forced to shoot through it to hit the bottom of a dangling can (which is pretty fun, it's like shooting through a wall!)






















The photo from afar shows my field of vision from 40 ft. Any further in my backyard, and I'd have to be standing in my kitchen (and I do sometimes, haha.)

I collected the shooting from M-F today, and the green bowl is what collected in my catchbox since Monday. Any guess at how many shots are in that bowl? It's primarily 3/8 ammo, and I have counted, but might be fun to hear guesses. Best guess without going over wins 2 free set of bands made by yours truly mailed to you! I will reveal the number next Friday, October 9th.

Happy Friday - and please share your home range photos!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

oh boy,picture time,lol, will take some pics when the sun comes up and post tomorroh/today. my guess would be 327


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

No space for a range at home. However 10 min away from unlimited space, including a lot of open BLM land, to hang a tarp or drop a catch box at. Not as convenient as stepping out the door, but I manage to make it out most every day and enjoy the heck out of it when I do.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Mine, but in the basement.....if I back all the way up to the wall








my lathe is on, I have right at 50' to shoot from.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

High Desert Flipper said:


> No space for a range at home. However 10 min away from unlimited space, including a lot of open BLM land, to hang a tarp or drop a catch box at. Not as convenient as stepping out the door, but I manage to make it out most every day and enjoy the heck out of it when I do.


WOW....I don't know how you focus on the catch box and target with that scenic background

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Tombo said:


> This rubbermaid plastic bin has been through a few iterations - initially it was stuffed with a similarly sized cardboard box, and I dangled cans with stainless safety wire wrapped around the tab. Rounds go through the cardboard, and retained inside. This was fine, but eventually I blew the bottom out of the box, so I kept replacing the bottom. When it was time to sort the ammo, it was always extra work picking out all the cardboard - but that system was great, and added to aural experience, and showed you where you were missing. Helped a lot when I was figuring shooting out!
> 
> This is probably the third iteration, and I think it's probably going to stay about like this. The backup is a beach towel folded 4x thick, and set 4 inches off the back wall of the bin. Two spring clamps hung by paracord to secure a pair of cans or hold a single paper or flipper/clapper etc. Two spring clamps clamp a 2" strip of cardboard across the bottom to catch bounce back, and if I hit it, the ammo is retained instead of returned (ask me what happens if you do the same thing with the towel material, or a sheet. It's sacrificial, and sometimes I'm forced to shoot through it to hit the bottom of a dangling can (which is pretty fun, it's like shooting through a wall!)
> 
> ...


580 for me...


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

My little backyard range. Target stand is 1 in. PVC just over 5 ft tall and just shy of 3ft wide. With my back to the wall of my house is 28 ft.






























Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Here is my standard setup. The smallest one is the 30mm titanium spinner and the white catch box.

Cheers.


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

I keep it simple. Just a cardboard box with a bit of mesh fabric, a kitchen towel and Paracord.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Here’s the one I’ve been using lately. It’s got the best shade tree.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> > No space for a range at home. However 10 min away from unlimited space, including a lot of open BLM land, to hang a tarp or drop a catch box at. Not as convenient as stepping out the door, but I manage to make it out most every day and enjoy the heck out of it when I do.
> ...


Everywhere I have been has it's ups and downs. The open spaces and climate here do their best in trying to make up for low pay and frustrations at work. Probably ahead because the people and enchiladas here are awesome!

Also fortunate that my alternate ranges, (Gila National Forest, Leopold Wilderness area, Lincoln National Forest) are all a bit under two hours away from the end of my driveway. Have been isolating by backpacking there a lot. Thankfully a slingshot and couple days ammo fits in the pack without any problem.


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

@high desert flipper - you've got me so jealous! I'm usually out on my motorcycle or bicycle and camping all over during this time of year, but for a variety of reasons, I'm pretty well locked into my local area for the time being.


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Mine, but in the basement.....if I back all the way up to the wall my lathe is on, I have right at 50' to shoot from.


Dang man! That's an impressive basement! And really like your Slingshot zone - but the ability to shoot any time without nothing anyone without leaving your house is pretty awesome, especially with the times we've been having this year!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Well... when I'm home like today, which is for a few weeks here and there in the summer, this is it.








Then here's what the first set of bands you just sent to me did a few minutes ago 








Here's an old video of home, we are in the small cabin these days after giving the bigger 4 bedroom house to my niece for a bit.






We're just finishing up gold mining for the year and this is where we spend most of the summer tent camping on my gold mining claim usually about 3 months straight, but covid kept us busy this year, so we were only here for a couple months, but it's only an hour from the house.


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Reed - great to hear the bands made it to you OK! And that's a pretty impressive speed! Was that at your roughly 35" draw? .44 clods? And those three wider or narrower (at the pouch end)


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I feel very fortunate to live in such a cool place. Still envious of those who shoot in their yard or basement. I shoot every day I want but have to go a couple miles to do it. My dreams come true and I'll retire at Reed's place or somewhere similar.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Yup, full draw with 44cal clods with the 38/30 bands. I haven't put your other bands thru the chrono yet. It came in yesterday, I bought it used and had to tweak the frame a bit to get it working right, it had a short learning curve getting the front and back sighting mirrors lined up evenly with the can... The aluminum bars that hold it together need some cross bracing, but it does work fine.








I found out that I was pulling on the Axiom Ocularis bands a bit hard... to say the least... I got one at 370fps last night, then 298 & 317 then I pulled it back for another shot and the stock Simpleshot pouch tie broke... So I put on a new set from Simpleshot today, pulled it back... and it broke the same way on the first pull... store bought bands... So, I put on a 3rd set and ran 303 to 307fps and you could feel the plastic stressing at the forks at a 600% pull ratio... but that was just a test of the Simpleshot bands. They proved themselves to work fine at 500% or less stretch 









The real surprise was my old Wrist-Rocket. It's got the heaviest pull by far and only came in at 189fps with the stock Saunders tubes. It averaged between 180 - 207. The other slingshots were all in the 240fps range, and it was a good day 
Reed


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Mine, but in the basement.....if I back all the way up to the wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nic eset up


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

High Desert Flipper said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > High Desert Flipper said:
> ...


Wow! Beautiful areas


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

first 2 pics aremy garage BB range,standing all the way back i have 18 feet,shooting at lids off starbucks bottles [cheap spinners]

next 3 is the front yard range,form 10 yards and right at 16 yards-the front porch for shooting from the shade


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

cant really see it,but there is a metal rabbit -lower right corner-that gets shot at with clays


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Here is my oil drum catch box taken from the 10m shooting position.


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Alright guys - a few people chimed in with guesses, but if you missed it - I'm giving away two band sets to the person who comes closest to guessing how many shots are in this green bowl, collected from my catch box from shooting M-F last week. Closest to guessing without going over wins, shipping included via USPS standard post. If the winner is international, I'll do my best to mail it out to you, so don't exclude yourself!

The winning bands are sumeikie .6, modeled after the bands I put on my BBC (bubinga board cut). I've been using them primarily with 3/8", and they shoot flat at 35ft. 5/16" shoot fast and accurate as well. The winning bands are 17/10, and 10" stock, so you can cut to your desired length and get similar results. Both band sets have SS small pouches, one tied in OTT, one tied in TTF.

Winner will be announced on this thread Friday October 9th, evening time in the Pacific time zone

Cheers, and good luck!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tombo said:


> Alright guys - a few people chimed in with guesses, but if you missed it - I'm giving away two band sets to the person who comes closest to guessing how many shots are in this green bowl, collected from my catch box from shooting M-F last week. Closest to guessing without going over wins, shipping included via USPS standard post. If the winner is international, I'll do my best to mail it out to you, so don't exclude yourself!
> 
> The winning bands are sumeikie .6, modeled after the bands I put on my BBC (bubinga board cut). I've been using them primarily with 3/8", and they shoot flat at 35ft. 5/16" shoot fast and accurate as well. The winning bands are 17/10, and 10" stock, so you can cut to your desired length and get similar results. Both band sets have SS small pouches, one tied in OTT, one tied in TTF.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna guess 390 bearings in the bowl....thanks for the chance 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I have to say 699, looks can be deceiving


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

517 bearings in the bowl?


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

My indoor shooting area :screwy:





  








Screenshot 2020 10 04 101927




__
Harry Knuckles


__
Oct 4, 2020







[sharedmedia=videos:videos:850]


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Harry Knuckles said:


> My indoor shooting area :screwy:


I like that one. I've been thinking about building one like that afterwatching GZK's video. I just need to come up with a jug


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Harry Knuckles said:
> 
> 
> > My indoor shooting area :screwy:
> ...


I made a 3D printed part so it slides snuggly into a 3" PVC. I can share the file if you want it?





  








Screenshot 2020 10 04 101050




__
Harry Knuckles


__
Oct 4, 2020











  








Screenshot 2020 10 04 101503




__
Harry Knuckles


__
Oct 4, 2020











  








Screenshot 2020 10 04 101815




__
Harry Knuckles


__
Oct 4, 2020


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Just wanted to give this topic a bump to give people one last chance to guess how many rounds are in the green bowl! Will be choosing a winner at about this time tomorrow!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Tombo, my guess is 450 in the bowl. Thanks

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Imma guess 547  thanks for the chance to play


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Drum roll please.......
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
...
....
.....

*** 514 rounds in that photo'd green bowl, which means STANKARD757 is the winner! Thank you all for participating! Harry knuckles was SOOO close with his 517 answer, but unfortunately, he did go over.

Keep an eye out, I'm thinking of making this a bi-weekly giveaway!


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Dang! That was a close guess. Congrats STANKARD757!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats Mike , and thanks again Tombo for the chance 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dang I'm at work just happen to check notifications. Glad I did! Thanks guys. Thank you, Tombo.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats Stankard,thanks for the oppurtunity Tombo,that was a neat idea!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That was fun 
Congratulations Stankard


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks, Tombo! Got the bands. Now just need to find or build a sling to put them on









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Stankard757 said:


> Thanks, Tombo! Got the bands. Now just need to find or build a sling to put them on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

An update to my catchbox:

My yard is pretty small by most measures, and it's all I have for daily ritualistic slingshot shooting. The biggest problem I'm encountering is bounce back, which is scary since the RTS could potentially break one of many windows along the side of the house. The biggest source of bounce back? The plastic edges of my box. After trying pipe insulation with very limited success, this is my next innovation - it's 3 layers worth of cardboard strips hot glued together at the corners like linkin logs. I think it's going to work well at catching errant rounds, and hopefully help to prevent damaging bounce back.

I also recognize that this box is taking a beating, and is an active "design as you build" job site, and at some point a better replacement will need to come along - but hopefully what I learn from this will make a better box in the future


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

My yard is pretty small also just 29' on the diagonal that s why I went with the target stand and a sheet for a backstop instead of a box. It also lets me setup several levels of targets

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Stankard757 said:


> My yard is pretty small also just 29' on the diagonal that s why I went with the target stand and a sheet for a backstop instead of a box. It also lets me setup several levels of targets
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


What do you put below the sheet to catch the ammo?


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Tubberware bin and when I do take it down everything can drop in the bin









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I noticed you are using spring clamps for your cans. I was getting ricochets with those. These work great..















And if they get bent just bend them back

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I use those but I also cut clones from metal coat hangers. You can get some from any Dry Cleaner.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

flipgun said:


> I use those but I also cut clones from metal coat hangers. You can get some from any Dry Cleaner.


I have done the same flip, coat hangers work great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

I used the same clip method for a while and it works great. Then I wanted to shoot the tops and started using a copper wire twisted through a punched hole.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

My 2 favorite tools
Bailing Wire & Duct Tape


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

You don't have rubber duckys!????


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Ok guys, another chance to win a pair of bandsets made by me! I shot and killed these 7 cans today with the BOLT frame, and literally on the final shot that tore the bottom of the last can, the bands broke! I'm a numbers guy, and having bands break on the final shot of the 7th can just seemed too good to be true. Earlier in the day, I had collected my ammo from my catchbox from a week of shooting, and so the box was empty prior to my 7 cans, and so every shot in the box was one directed at those 7 cans.

So for this week's guessing game, I challenge you to guess how many 3/8" balls I collected from my catchbox from the shooting of those 7 cans! All guesses are valid, (as in, going over DOES NOT exclude your guess). Please post your guess in this thread by 3pm PST next Sunday, each member allowed one guess, and you cannot guess the same number as someone else (if you do, only first to guess that number will be counted). I will announce a winner by 5pm PST next Sunday!

I haven't made the bands yet, but clearly I need new ones for the BOLT - so whatever set goes on my BOLT will be the same set that will be this week's prize! I will send the bands via standard post.

Happy guessing guys!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

154 is my guess. Thanks for the chance


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

183 shots is my guess, Tks for the opportunity Tombo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

106 shots is my guess. Thanks for doing another round, these are fun!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

A will go for 240 thanks for the give away 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Alright here are the bands - based around my 13/20 taper, these are Precise .45 with a small ss pouch. Tied in with purple crystal ribbon for contrast, and also happen to be the colors of batman's Joker. These are great for 5/16 long distance shooting, flat, fast and snappy with relatively light draw and a solid "stop" at around 500% elongation. I primarily use them for can cutting with 3/8" from 40 feet, and they are flat and hard hitting from that distance. My active band length is 7" for a 35" draw, but I've made these from 10" stock to give the winner some length to play with.

Good luck, these are really fun snappy bands


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i'm in with 141.Thanks for doing this again Brother


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

133 my guess, thanks for the chance.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

My high desert home range got a nice makeover while I slept. I had a nice walk about this morning plinking at prickly pear pads in the chilled air.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I will guess you were shooting well and only took 94 shots to create the carnage.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

We just pulled into Kingman AZ for the night, been traveling since last week seeing family, etc. I'm going to guess 108 just cuz


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

I'll jump in with 227.
Thank you


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Just an update, after shooting extensively with these bands, I'd change my description:

These bands are AWESOME 5/16 bands. They will lob 3/8", but not ideal. 1/4" is SCALDING hot, same with 3/8 clay


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

i'm going to say 120


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Sorry I'm late! Lot on my mind and just plum forgot!

147 was my total shots, and that makes SKAARD the winner of the two bandsets with his guess of 141! Couldn't be a closer match with Raventree's guess of 154!

Thanks for playing, and I look forward to the next one!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Congrats, skarrd

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Congrats Skarrd! Thanks Tombo for holding this give away


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Well,Dang,Thanks ya'll,and Thanks to Tombo for doing this,


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Congratulations Skarrd 
Are you going to tell us the secret taper Tom?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Reed Lukens said:


> Congratulations Skarrd
> Are you going to tell us the secret taper Tom?


Thanks


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Reviving this thread. Warm enough today to shoot outdoors. The range is not completed, but far enough along to show the concept. Inspired by Kyudo ranges, the pine tree reminds me to plant my feet as if I have roots growing into the earth. Raking the pine cones and pine needles helps me settle and focus prior to shooting.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice seeing everyone's setups. Mine's in the basement, 55 gallon drum catchbox in front of a large drop cloth, and my slingshot work area off to the side 










Shooting position back behind the furnaces gives me 10m/33' distance


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Very nice,looks warm and dry,brightly lit,Awesome!


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

In my back yard.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang! Thats a Nice catchbox


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice catch box.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------

